# Hand Knitted "Farmhourse" Smock Sweater with matching Beret



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is a fun and quick knit using lovely soft Gigantic Mohair by Rico Design
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/change-of-seasons-rustic-leaf-flower-child-adult-farmhouse-smock-sweater
£3.00


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Another awesome pattern,well done Lorraine. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is so sweet :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very sweet! Is this your daughter modeling the sweater and beret? She's adorable!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Knittingkitty said:


> Very sweet! Is this your daughter modeling the sweater and beret? She's adorable!


Yes, Beth is my daughter. We have lots of fun together and she is getting really excited about Christmas. Mind you she is at the age of sitting of Father's Christmas's knee is not cool anymorexx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you my friendxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Katsch said:


> That is so sweet :thumbup:


So pleased you like this one Katschxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

kiwiannie said:


> Another awesome pattern,well done Lorraine. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ahh thank you so much Kiwianniexx


----------



## jo doig (Feb 10, 2012)

Your daughter is beautiful!


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice, pretty little girl.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

jo doig said:


> Your daughter is beautiful!


Thank you so much Jo Doigxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

beachbaby said:


> Very nice, pretty little girl.


Beth would be so chuffed to hear these lovely messages.xx


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Another awesome pattern,well done Lorraine. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto for me!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Beautiful Sweater and daughter!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beth is a doll! I know she loves that her mum makes such lovely knits for her. The hat and smocked top is lovely on her. It will keep her warm in your chilly damp weather. Another great pattern! ;0)


----------



## Drenz (Sep 29, 2012)

Darling outfit and beautiful little model!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

debsu said:


> Beautiful Sweater and daughter!


Thank you so much Debsuxx


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Another great pattern, quick to knit up, and adjustable. Your daughter is a fabulous little model, very sweet


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Lorraine, another winner. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Another beauty!! Your daughter is a cutie and what a great model. Hope she loves all those sweaters her mom is making for her. Lucky girl. Hope she is picking up needles too.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is such a nice design.


----------

